# Suche auch nach einem D3 Gästepass



## Dathwada (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Ich würde gerne mal Diablo 3 antesten ob es mir gefällt oder nicht, weil ich nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben will für ein Spiel was mir doch nicht gefällt und ich es dann nicht zocke
Über einen Gästepass würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Bitte dann per PN zuschicken.

Ich danke dem jenigen schon mal der mir diesen Gästepass zuschickt im voraus.

Mfg Dathwada


----------

